# Billing 93010 and 93227



## AB87 (May 23, 2012)

Can Anyone Clarify the way you are supposed to Bill EKG 93010 and 93227 Holter Monitor on the Same Day. 93227 should be billed with a -52 if it is Read on the Same Day (Less than 24hrs). But our Patients Come back at a Later Time. Any Feedback Would be Greatly Appreciated


----------



## jewlz0879 (Jun 1, 2012)

Since they are bundled per NCCI, you would need to add a -59 on 93010, and have some solid documentation of medical necessity for the EKG. 

We don't bill seperately for the EKG's when seeing patient's for Holter's/PM's or ICD interrogations.


----------

